# Food Safety News - 08/07/2021



## daveomak.fs (Aug 7, 2021)

*Codex members support paperless trade guidance*
By Joe Whitworth on Aug 07, 2021 12:03 am
The majority of Codex members have backed guidance on the use of paperless certification in food trade. The Codex Committee on Food Import and Export Inspection and Certification Systems (CCFICS) recommended the next Codex Alimentarius Commission adopt draft guidance on paperless use of electronic certificates at its meeting in November. Codex members said the coronavirus... Continue Reading


*Consumer complaints of glove pieces in Panera soup prompt recall*
By News Desk on Aug 06, 2021 10:39 am
Blount Fine Foods of McKinney, TX, is recalling 6,384 pounds of Panera Bread at Home Chicken Tortilla Soup that may be contaminated with extraneous material, specifically pieces of gray nitrile gloves.  The problem was discovered after the company notified the U.S. Department of Agriculture’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) that they received several consumer... Continue Reading


----------

